# NOT-HALT 2er Anlagen zusammenführen



## tymanis (17 August 2011)

Guten Morgen,

stehe gerade vor einem neuen Problem.
Ich habe 2 Anlagen, die autark arbeiten. Da sie nun zusammen stehen. Soll der NOT-HALT Kreis zusammen geführt werden, in beiden Richtungen wirkend.

Ich stelle mir nun die Frage: Wenn ich zwischen den Relais je 2 Kontakte austausche und der NOT-HALT wird ausgelößt, wie bekomme ich die Realsi wieder aktivert, da ja jedes Relais erstmal auf die Aktivierung des anderen warten würde.

Ein Teufelskreis 

Danke für Hilfe


----------



## Verpolt (17 August 2011)

Hallo,

1 zusätzliches Sicherheitsrelais einsetzen. Oder die Hardwarekontakte zusammenfassen


----------



## Deltal (17 August 2011)

Wenn möglich weitere Kontakte unter den Not-Halt Taster bauen und diese in die Not-Halt Kette des "anderen" Relais einfügen.


----------



## Tommi (17 August 2011)

Hallo,

es ist auch noch zu bedenken, ob jede Anlage für sich laufen soll, wenn die andere ausgeschaltet ist.

Und natürlich darf die z.Zt. vorhandene Steuerungskategorie nicht
durch die Zusammenfassung verringert werden.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (17 August 2011)

Hallo,
sehe Dir mal das PDF an könnte was sein.


----------



## tymanis (19 August 2011)

Danke. Also Lösung wird ein zweites Relais!

Man muss davon ausgehen, dass in einer Automation ein Verbund aus fertig gelieferten Anlagen entsteht. Da kann ich nicht anfangen, neu Kabel zu ziehen, Kontakte hinzufügen.

Danke für die Anregung.


----------



## Safety (21 August 2011)

Hallo,
  wenn man bei der Risikobeurteilung zu dem Schluss kommt Verkette Anlage, dann gibt es einiges zu tun, komplette Konformität für das ganze Gebilde und da ist es auch immer nötig  Schnittstellen und Übergreifende Gefährdungen zu betrachten.  Ob man da dann einfach sagen kann ich ziehe keine neuen Leitungen zweifele ich an. Es gibt heute auch sichere Bus-Lösungen die dann die 
Vernetzung  wesentlich vereinfachen.  Oft wird leider erst wenn die Maschinen bzw. Teilmaschinen schon laufen sollen über sowas nachgedacht. Wichtig ist der Betreiber ist hier in der Pflicht!


----------



## Tommi (22 August 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sehe Dir mal das PDF an könnte was sein.


 
Hallo,

ich möchte nochmal "Safety's" Schaltung aus Beitrag #5 aufgreifen:

http://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=14742&d=1313594712

Wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe, müssen hierbei alle Anlagen eingeschaltet bleiben, damit eine einzelne Anlage laufen kann, oder?

Zumindest muss das linke PNOZ jeder Maschine immer Spannung haben, muss also entweder vor dem Hauptschalter abgenommen sein oder hat eine irgendwie andere Versorgung. 

Habe ich richtig geguckt?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (22 August 2011)

Hallo Tommi, 
sehe ich auch so.

Aber ich würde das heute nicht mehr auf diese weise machen, oft gibt es noch mehr übergreifende Sicherheitsfunktionen und die Teilmaschinen haben auch schon komplexe Sicherheit. Man kann auf einfacheweise sicherheitsgerichetet Vernetzen, siehe Anhang.


----------



## volker (23 August 2011)

Problematisch ist aber auch da... eine Maschine wird ausgeschalt (Hauptschalter). Sicherheit nicht OK.... alles steht.

Wir machen das bei uns nun so (hat sich jemand von der BG angeschaut und für gut befunden)

An den Einzelmaschinen wird der Rot-Gelbe Not-Halt durch Schwarz-Gelb ersetzt und als Maschinenstop / Einrücksperre (oder wie man es auch immer nennen will) deklariert. Dieser wirkt also nur auf diese Maschine.

Einsatz einer übergeordneten Sicherheitssteuerung. 
An entsprechend wichtigen Stelle bauen wir Not-Halt Taster hin. Diese schalten den verketteten sicher ab. d.h. von dort werden  2 sichere kontakte in jeden Not-Halt-Kreis der jeweilingen Maschine geschliffen.


----------



## Safety (23 August 2011)

Bedenken sollte man:​EN 13850:
4.4.5 Das Not-Halt-Stellteil muss rot sein. Soweit ein Hintergrund hinter dem Stellteil vorhanden und soweit es durchführbar ist, muss dieser gelb sein.

4.13
Die Not-Halt-Funktion muss so konzipiert sein, dass die Entscheidung, das Not-Halt-Stellteil zu betätigen, der Person keine Überlegungen bezüglich der sich daraus ergebenden Wirkungen abverlangt.

*4.1.6 *Nach Auslösen eines Not-Halt-Gerätes, das einen Not-Halt-Befehl ausgelöst hat, muss die Wirkung
dieses Befehls bis zu seiner manuellen Rückstellung erhalten bleiben. Diese Rückstellung darf nur an dem Ort möglich sein, an dem die Not-Halt-Befehlsgabe vorgenommen wurde. Die Rückstellung des Befehls darf die Maschine nicht wieder in Gang setzen, sondern nur das Wieder-in-Gang-Setzen ermöglichen. Das In-Gang-Setzen der Maschine darf erst möglich sein, wenn an jedem Ort, an dem Not-Halt ausgelöst wurde, ein manuelles Rücksetzen des Not-Halt-Gerätes durchgeführt wurde.

Und die EN ISO 13849-1 Abschnitt 5.2.2
Manuelle Rückstellfunktion

Also ein Taster in Schwarz hat nichts mit Sicherheit zu tun!

Es müssen entsprechend viele not-Taster in rot vorhanden sein!​


----------



## tymanis (23 August 2011)

Bei uns ist das eher einfach zu sehen. Wir automatisieren Anlagen die im Verbund arbeiten. Mir fällt grad keine Anlage von uns ein, wo die gesamte Anlage arbeitet, wenn eine abgeschaltet wird. Dieses gibt sofort eine Störmeldung an alle anderen, weil diese nicht bereit sind, und alles andere streikt.


Trotzdem ist diese Diskussion nicht uninteressant. Sicherheit wird oft total falsch gerichtet. Viele machen die NOT-HALT-Verkettung nur, weil sie dazu gehört und testen die Funktionen bei der Inbetriebnahme nicht einmal.
Fatal!


Ich hatte vor kurzem erst einen Einsatz wo ich nachbessern musst. Dort wurde eine Räummaschine automatisch beladen. Die Räummaschine hatte eine Klappe auf der Rückseite, außerhalb der Schutzumzäunung.
Das öffnen der Klappe hat die Maschine sicher still gesetzt. Aber ein Arbeiter hat sich die Finger gequetscht, weil die Beladung sich plötzlich in Bewegung setze, als er die Hände in der Maschine hatte.


Grundsetzlich denke ich eins:

Wenn bei einem NOT-HALT (der selten zum Einsatz kommt) kein riesiger, wirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht, sollte man lieber zu viele Maschinen zusammen legen, als zu wenig.
Denn: In den meißten Produktionen stehen Maschinen doch dicht zusammen, wenig Platz dazwischen und Bänder im Weg um die man rum laufen muss.
Im Ernstfall soll der Arbeiter seinem Kollegen helfen können, indem er mit wenigen Schritten einen Schlagtaster erreicht. Schaltet dieser aber nicht die Anlage ab, in der sein Kollege gerade seinen Arm verliert, so ist die Funktion nutzlos.
Verketten finde ich als immer prima


----------



## Tommi (23 August 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Also ein Taster in Schwarz hat nichts mit Sicherheit zu tun!​




Hallo Dieter,

also, das haben die Normensetzer oder zumindest die Lieferanten von
Sicherheitskomponenten uns aber jahrelang vorgegaukelt und auf einmal
wird so getan, als ob das (daß ein Sicherheitstaster grau oder schwarz sein darf) nie wahr gewesen wäre! Teilweise wird das immer noch behauptet.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (23 August 2011)

tymanis schrieb:


> Grundsetzlich denke ich eins:
> 
> Wenn bei einem NOT-HALT (der selten zum Einsatz kommt) kein riesiger, wirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht, sollte man lieber zu viele Maschinen zusammen legen, als zu wenig.
> Denn: In den meißten Produktionen stehen Maschinen doch dicht zusammen, wenig Platz dazwischen und Bänder im Weg um die man rum laufen muss.
> ...


 
*ACK*


Das wird aber leider immer erst nach dem ersten Unfall eingesehen!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (23 August 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
obwohl ich bei einem Hersteller für SI arbeite habe ich oft auch andere Meinungen. Aber ich schreibe nur was in der Norm steht und das ist ja wohl nicht falsch zuverstehen und diese Norm ist auch schon länger da.

Also ein Not-Halt Taster für die Handlung im Notfall muss Rot sein! Alles andere sind Maschinen-Stopp Taster.

Siehe EN 13850.


----------



## Safety (23 August 2011)

Hallo, 
auch die EN 60204-1 schreibt das gleiche

Die Farbe ROT muss für NOT-HALT- und NOT-AUS-Bedienteile verwendet werden.
Die Farben für STOPP/AUS-Bedienteile sollten SCHWARZ, GRAU oder WEISS, vorzugsweise SCHWARZ
sein. GRÜN darf nicht verwendet werden. ROT ist erlaubt, aber es wird empfohlen, dass ROT nicht in der
Nähe von Geräten für Handlungen im Notfall verwendet wird.

10.7.3 Farbe der Bedienteile
Bedienteile von NOT-HAL T-Geräten müssen ROT sein. Falls ein Hintergrund unmittelbar um das Bedienteil​vorhanden ist, muss dieser Hintergrund GELB sein. Siehe auch ISO 13850.


----------



## Tommi (23 August 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi,
> obwohl ich bei einem Hersteller für SI arbeite habe ich oft auch andere Meinungen. Aber ich schreibe nur was in der Norm steht und das ist ja wohl nicht falsch zuverstehen und diese Norm ist auch schon länger da.
> 
> Also ein Not-Halt Taster für die Handlung im Notfall muss Rot sein! Alles andere sind Maschinen-Stopp Taster.
> ...


 
Hallo Dieter,

also ich habe mich ziemlich geärgert, daß es von Seiten der Roboterhersteller (Kuka, Stäubli) auf einmal hieß, daß der graue (von mir aus Not-Stop)-Taster nicht mehr ausgeliefert wird. Jetzt gibt es Abdeckbleche an den Halterungen der Handbediengeräte (Ha Ha Ha), die den rot-gelben Taster im Normalbetrieb verdecken.
Kunde, sieh zu, daß Du klarkommst...  

Irgendwie hat mich das getroffen und ich rege mich immer wieder drüber auf!

Aber jetzt ist Schluss! 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## volker (24 August 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Also ein Not-Halt Taster für die Handlung im Notfall muss Rot sein! Alles andere sind Maschinen-Stopp Taster.
> 
> Siehe EN 13850.


genau das mach ich doch. 

ich ersetze den rot-gelben in der maschine durch einen schwarz-gelben.
intern in der maschine ist das immer noch ein not-halt. 
von aussen betrachtet ist es aber 'nur' ein maschinen stop der NUR für diese maschine gilt.

so nun baue ich noch an relevanten stellen rot-gelbe not-halt schalter hin.
die sicherheitskontakte gehen in ALLE zum bereich gehörenden maschinen in deren sicherheitskreis. also in den not-halt.

selbstverständlich muss der not-halt quittiert werden. das passt schon alles.

auf jeden fall umgehe ich so das problem das sich die not-halt gegenseitig verriegeln können.


----------



## Safety (24 August 2011)

Hallo Volker,
ich habe nicht behauptet das Du was falsch machst, wollte nur aufzeigen welche Probleme man dann hat.
Und noch was es gehen natürlich alles Abschaltungen in die Berechnung mit ein, kann bei einem häufigen schalten zu Problemen  führen. Eventuell auch eine mögliche Reihenschaltung erschweren. Siehe Beispiel 29 BGIA Report  2/2008.


----------

